# Running 2 heat mats via 1 mat stat



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello right I know this can be done and because I will only be running 2 vivs off of the 1 thermostat I know it will be safe enough.

What I need help with is, is someone able to link me to where I can buy an adaptor that allows me to run 2 mats via 1 stat ??

Thanks


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry, I'm not entirely clear, what sort of adaptor are you referring to? Could you just clarify how that would work? Surely the stat probe would only detect information from one viv and therefore only regulate that viv effectively, leading to the possibility that the mat in the other would be under / over heating? (unless, of course, both mats were running constantly at identical temperatures, though I'm not sure how you'd eliminate the possibility of any fluctuations whatsoever.)


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

To run 2 mats off 1 statt you need to plug a multi way plug / adapter into the statt where you would normally plug 1 mat in and then plug both mats into the adapter. 


As olivine said only the mat with the probe will have its temperature measured by the stat turning the mat on and off, the other mat will switch on and off at the same time as the first however the temperature can be different for example if the second set up is different ie different substrate or any items like bowls or decore on the mat could make it hotter or cooler than the first mat so you will need to monitor both mats temps.


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

olivine said:


> Sorry, I'm not entirely clear, what sort of adaptor are you referring to? Could you just clarify how that would work? Surely the stat probe would only detect information from one viv and therefore only regulate that viv effectively, leading to the possibility that the mat in the other would be under / over heating? (unless, of course, both mats were running constantly at identical temperatures, though I'm not sure how you'd eliminate the possibility of any fluctuations whatsoever.)


Yes would only have one probe in one VIV, but as long as you have a digital termometer in both vivs in same positions etc then there is no harm in this


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

mikeeerogersss said:


> Yes would only have one probe in one VIV, but as long as you have a digital termometer in both vivs in same positions etc then there is no harm in this


Unless the heat mat malfunctions, in which case it can overheat and even catch fire.


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

olivine said:


> Unless the heat mat malfunctions, in which case it can overheat and even catch fire.


There is not a big chance of this happening if it is monitred correctly. There are many breeders/ owners who use this way


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i run multiple strips off one stat in my rack.
but all the tubs are the same size and set up the same,
& theres hardly any variation in temp when checked with the infra red gun.

probly best to try it and monitor the temps, see wether it works?


----------



## mikeeerogersss (Aug 4, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> i run multiple strips off one stat in my rack.
> but all the tubs are the same size and set up the same,
> & theres hardly any variation in temp when checked with the infra red gun.
> 
> probly best to try it and monitor the temps, see wether it works?


Yeah I know It can be done as my friend does it aswell. Do you know where I could buy one of the adapters from ?

And also I would be running them in identical vivs


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you can use any multi extension thingy, 
or one of the plugs that let you put 3 plugs in one socket, got mine from pound shop or wilkos, lots of places sell them........


----------



## Niro (May 9, 2011)

Just plug a multi extension socket into your stat and your mats into the extension and you should be fine as long as you have separate thermometers in each viv to monitor your temps. I have 2 heat wires running through 4 vivs each (8 vivs) plugged into a multi socket extension which is then plugged into the stat. All viv temps are fine with a difference of around 0.5 degrees. I've ran it like this for about 8 months and had no problems.


----------

